# Weekly competition 2011-45



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R' F U2 R' U R2 U' F2 U'
*2. *R F' R2 F R2 F' R2
*3. *R' U F R' U F2 R2 F' R'
*4. *F U2 R2 U' R' F R2 U2
*5. *U' R U' F U2 F U' F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' R2 U2 L D' B' D' B2 D2 L' D B' L' B' D2 U F'
*2. *L' R F2 R D' F R2 U' B' L' F2 D2 U2 F D2 L' D' R'
*3. *U' R B2 R' D2 L2 U' L D2 R' U2 B2 F D B' L' U'
*4. *U2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 B L' D F' R D2 R' D L2 B2
*5. *U' R F2 L U2 B2 D2 B L D' F U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' Fw' D' L D2 Uw2 B' U2 B F Uw Fw' Uw Rw F2 D' R' B F L' Rw2 D' B2 L R Fw' F2 U' B2 D' Uw' Rw' U2 L' B' Rw' Fw F2 U R'
*2. *L' B2 D U2 F2 U' R D Uw' L' F L' Fw F' U F D' Fw2 F2 Rw R F2 U R2 U' R' Fw F2 Uw L Rw' R' Uw Fw2 F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw R
*3. *B D' U2 R D Uw L R2 B2 Fw F L' Uw Rw2 Fw' D' U2 Rw2 R' Uw' L Rw Fw2 Rw2 U Rw2 Uw2 U B Fw' L F' D' Fw Uw' U F2 L' Uw Fw'
*4. *B2 Fw2 F' R2 Fw R' D2 Uw B2 Fw F L2 D2 L U2 R2 F' D2 U Rw R2 D Rw' D' L R Uw L2 F' Rw B2 L2 Uw2 R2 B' Fw' Rw2 Uw' L R2
*5. *Rw2 R' Fw U2 Rw' R2 D2 L D2 B' F2 Uw Fw' L2 U Fw L2 Rw2 U' R2 Fw' L' Rw2 R Uw' B F2 U2 Fw2 Rw R2 B Fw D' F' L' Fw2 L D F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 L' B D2 Dw B' Bw' R B D2 Uw F2 R F' L B2 D' Bw' Lw2 U Lw' F Rw2 Uw L2 B' Bw R2 Bw F Dw Rw' D U B2 L Lw2 R Fw F2 Rw' Uw' L2 Bw2 F D' R' Fw F' Rw2 Uw L2 Rw' R B Bw' D' Bw2 Lw' U
*2. *Bw2 L' Rw2 Bw Rw' Bw' U2 B' L' F2 U2 B2 F' R2 Bw2 F' Rw Bw2 Fw2 Lw Dw' Rw' R2 Bw' L' Lw R' U' Lw2 B Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw' B F Lw2 U' Rw R Uw B Bw Dw Rw2 B Bw2 D2 U Rw Dw Fw F2 Rw D Lw2 F' R Dw Fw2
*3. *F' L2 Uw Lw' Rw R2 D Lw2 Uw B' Bw Fw2 F' Lw' Fw2 L Lw2 Dw2 U' B Fw D Fw' R2 Fw' Uw Fw L2 R2 U B2 L' F2 U2 R' Bw' Lw Dw Lw2 R U2 Bw2 D2 Uw U B Fw2 Lw2 R2 Bw' F2 Rw Fw' Uw' B2 R2 Bw' D R2 U2
*4. *Dw2 Fw' Dw F2 Lw' D2 Fw F2 D2 Uw' Lw' Rw2 Bw L Uw' Lw2 F' Uw' B2 Fw L U L' F2 Lw' Dw Rw' R' B Lw2 B Bw' Fw' Lw' R2 U Fw' Lw' Uw' B' Bw Lw D R2 Fw F2 D' U2 B' F' L2 Uw' F2 L' Bw2 D Dw Uw' F R
*5. *L' B2 F' Lw Rw2 Uw2 U L Lw D' Dw R' B Bw2 Dw2 Lw D' Lw' B' F2 Lw Uw Bw Lw F' Rw Bw' Fw' D' B2 Uw' Bw Fw' D Uw2 B2 Fw Rw2 R B2 Bw2 F2 Dw2 F2 Uw B2 Fw2 D2 Uw F2 Lw2 Uw Rw2 B' Dw L Rw2 F' L Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *R' B' 2B F' 2R2 2B F2 2L 3U L F 2U U' 2F2 3R' 2R' D B 2F' U2 3R2 2U' R' 3U 3F2 F 3R B' 2B2 R B 2R' B2 D' 2D' 3F 2D 3F' D2 B' 2U2 2L2 R D' 2F2 2L2 2D' 3U2 B' D 3F 2U 2B' 3U2 2L2 D2 2B2 2F' D 2F 2L2 B' D' F' 3R' 2R' 2D' B L 2L 3R' 2R F 2D2 2B 3U 2U B' 3F 2U
*2. *3F' F2 2R2 2B 3U 2B2 R2 3U2 3R2 R' 2F2 R 3F' 2D2 3U2 2U R' D' 2U 2B' 2R2 R 3U L B' 2R2 3F' 2D2 U2 3R D2 U2 R' 2B' 3F 2F2 L 2L' 2F2 L' 3U' B' 3U 2U' F' D2 2F' 3U B 2F' F 3U' 3R2 2D2 3F' 3U 2B 2L2 3R 2R R2 2B2 3U2 L' D 2D 2L B L R2 B2 D 2B2 3F 3R2 R' U2 B2 2B 2F2
*3. *2D' 2F2 U L 3R' 2U B' D' 2D 2U U 2R R' 2B' 2D U' B2 D R2 D2 3U U R2 F U2 R' 2B2 3F' F2 D2 L2 2B' F 3R U 2R2 3F2 L2 3F2 2L2 3F' L 3R B2 2D 2B 3F' D 2D' 2U U 2R 3F' 2R2 3U2 2R2 D' 2U2 U2 3R2 2F 2R' B2 2F L' 2D' 2B 2D 3U' 2U 2B2 2U' 3F' F 2D 2U' F' 3U' 2U 3F2
*4. *L2 U' 2B2 L' 2L2 U 2R' B' 2B' U2 F 2D R 3U 2F' D2 2B U B2 R2 D2 2D 2U' B2 2L2 2R2 3F 3U2 U' 2R2 F D 3U2 2U' U 2B2 2F 2L 2F R 3F 2F' L' 3R' B 2F2 2R' 2B 2D 2L 2U2 2B2 2F2 F 3R' B2 3R R2 3F' F' 2R2 B' L' 3U 3R2 2R' D' 2D2 2B' 2D B2 2B2 2L 3F 2U' 3F' 3U' 2R 3U2 2U2
*5. *B 3F2 F2 D 3U2 2F 3R2 D' 2B2 F2 R2 B2 3F' F2 3U B 2F2 2U' L2 3F 3R 2F' L' R2 U' 2L D 2R 2D2 3R2 2R F 2U 3F2 2F 2L' F2 R2 2B' 2L 2U F' 3R 2R' D' 2B2 F U2 3F' D U 2B' 3F2 3R D2 2B' 2F' F2 2L 2B F 2R2 3F' F' 3R U 3R 2B' L2 2L2 3R' U' B2 D 2U' U 2B2 2F' 2U' F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B2 R B' D' 2F' L 2R 3D' 2B 2F' L' 2L2 3L' 3R' F 2L' R2 3F2 F' R U2 R D' 2R' 2B' L2 U F' R 2U' 2B' 2L 2U B2 L' 2B' 3B' L2 R2 3B2 3R2 D' B 3R2 F 3U U 3F 3D 3U' 2B2 2U2 2R2 2B2 U2 L R2 F' 3L 3D 3L' 3R B' U2 B' 3B2 2F D' 2D U 3R2 2U U 3R' U2 2B2 R' B R2 2B2 2F2 2L 3L2 3B2 3F F' D' 2D2 2U2 2B 3U' 3R2 B' R2 2D2 3B 3D2 3F2 F' 3R
*2. *2L2 3L' 2F D2 2R2 3F U2 3B' F' U2 B2 2D' 3U B' R2 B D2 F 2L2 D B' U' L 2B 3D2 3U' 2U B' 2U 3R' F 3L2 2F2 3R R2 B2 F2 2U 3L 2D' 3D' 3B' U2 3B' 3F' 2F' L2 2L2 3R' 3B2 2U R2 F2 R' 2D' 2F 3R R 3F2 2F 3D2 2L' R2 3F 3D' U2 3R2 2F2 F' 2U2 3B R 3U U 2B' 3R' 2B 2L B' L' 2B2 3F' U2 2L2 2D2 3D2 B2 3F D L 2F 2R2 3F2 2R 3B 3L2 B 2U 2B' 3R
*3. *L2 3B' 2R 2U2 U2 F 3D' 3F2 L2 B 3U2 3L' 3R' F' 3D2 3B' 2D 3L 2B2 2D 3D2 2U 3L' 3R D2 3D' 2F D' 2D2 3U 2F2 3U 3B2 3R 2U U2 3L2 2R' D 3B D 2U' U 3F2 2F D R 3F' 2F 3R 2R' 2U' 2L 3D2 2U R D' 2D2 3D2 U' 3F2 3U F2 3D' 3U2 2R2 U' R B 3F2 F R' 3D 3L F2 3D U' 2B' 3L2 2R R 3F 2F' 2D 2R2 3U2 L2 2D2 2B 3D' U 3L2 3B 3L' 2D' 3D2 U' 3R' 2U 2B2
*4. *3D' 2L 2U L' D2 R' F' L' 3R' B' 3L2 3B' 2D 3B 2L2 2F2 U 3F' 3R' 2R D2 2U' 2L' D 3D' 3U U' F' 3D 2U B' 2B' L 2R 2B2 3L 3U 2B 2L 3F 3R B 3B2 3U R 3F2 F' L' 2L' R 3B2 U' 2L2 3L' B' U' F' 3L' 2R R2 2D 3U B2 2R' 2B2 2F 3U' U2 3F L U2 2R 3B D' 3U' 2B2 2U' L' 2R R' U2 F' 3R2 2R2 2B' L' F2 2U 3L2 2B' L F 2D' 2R' 3F' 3D 2U U2 B 3F2
*5. *F2 2R2 3F' 2R' 3B 3F 2L2 2D 3R2 2B2 2L2 3B2 3F' 2F2 3D' B2 2R' 2U2 F 3U' 2U2 3F U 3R2 B2 3F F' D' L 3D2 L' F' 3U' 3R2 3D' 3F2 F 3D2 2U2 3F D' F2 3D' 2F F D 3D2 3U' R2 3D' U R2 3B' 2L 2R2 B' 3R 2R' B2 3B2 2D' L 2R2 3F2 3U' 2U2 2L R2 3U 3F2 2D' B2 3L 3R2 R2 F' 3L2 3F2 2D' L' 2D' 3R D 3L2 3R' 3U' B 3B 3D B 2D 3L2 2R2 B 3L' D F2 D2 3D2 U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U
*2. *U R F2 U2 F' U' F' R F2
*3. *R2 F U F' U F2 U' F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F2 R2 B R' F2 L2 U' R' B' F U B2 R2 B' U B' D2
*2. *R' U B F' L' F U' R F' U R F2 L2 R2 D' B' R' U
*3. *F L D2 B' D2 R2 D L' D2 F' R' U F2 R' B2 U' R U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' R' Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 F2 L R' F2 L2 D Rw' Fw' Rw' D F2 Uw B2 Fw' R' B2 Fw D2 Uw2 F D2 Uw' Rw D2 B2 Rw' Fw Rw D2 Uw' Rw2 U' Fw' Rw
*2. *L' B Rw2 R D' F Uw2 B R Uw2 Fw2 Uw' F' L2 Rw' R' Uw Fw' D2 U' B D2 Rw2 F' U' F U Fw' R' Uw2 R D R' D' Rw2 R' Fw2 D' B' Rw2
*3. *R' B' D2 U2 B Fw' F' Rw' Fw2 U2 F2 L' U Rw U' F2 Uw' Rw2 R U' Fw2 Rw' B U' Fw Uw L2 Rw2 F' U' B' D Fw' R' F' L2 D R Fw' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B Bw Dw' L2 Rw' R Bw2 Fw' L Bw D R2 Fw D U' R Bw' D' Uw2 L' R B2 D2 L Dw' B2 Dw2 Fw2 Uw Rw' Uw' L2 Lw D2 B' Bw2 F Dw Bw2 Uw' U Rw D' Dw' U' Bw' L' Rw2 R Bw F L2 Rw Bw2 F2 R B' U2 L2
*2. *Bw2 D' Fw' Uw2 F2 U2 Lw F2 Rw' U2 Rw R' Bw2 Lw' R2 Uw' Lw' R' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' R' Fw F' D2 R Fw U2 L' Bw U2 B2 Bw F R2 U B' L' Lw' Rw2 Bw Fw R F2 Uw2 Bw' Lw' Fw Lw' R' D Uw' R B Uw Bw' L2 U Rw U2
*3. *Bw' Dw2 Lw2 Fw' U' Fw' L2 Fw D' F2 D2 Lw F Dw Uw Lw' R2 F L D Dw2 B Dw Uw U' Bw Uw U' L2 Rw2 U Rw2 Bw' Rw D' L U' Bw2 Fw L B' Fw F' L2 Dw' Uw2 U' Lw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 Dw' U B' Bw2 Rw Fw Lw' D' Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R' R' 2U2 3R' R2 2U2 U2 3R' 2R' 2U' 3F2 2R2 2F2 D 2D' 2L R2 U' 2R' D2 3R' 2R2 B' U 2L2 3F' F' 2L2 U 2L' 3F' 2F' F' R2 3F2 F 3U' R 2U2 2F' 2U L 2R' R U F' L' 2L' B2 2B' 3F2 F L 2B2 F2 2L' B' R2 D 3U' B' 2D 3U2 2L 2R2 2U2 3R2 2R' B2 2D' L2 B F D2 R U B 2L' 3R2 U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B 2L 3R 2D 3F L 2L2 3D' 3B2 L2 2L' 3L2 2R R 2B2 3U' B' 2B2 2F F2 U2 3R' R2 2U 3B' D' 3D 3U' B 3F 2L' B' F 3R' 3B2 3F 3L2 D' 3B 2L2 R' 2F2 3D L2 2L 3R' 2R 3B' 2F2 3U' 3L 2B2 2D' 2U2 B2 3R2 U R 2D 3D 2U2 U' F' R2 2F D2 3B2 D2 2D 3D' 3U2 3L 3F D 2F L' 2D 3D' 2U 3F' 2F2 R2 2B' F' D 3D' 3F D2 L' 3F2 R' 2D2 3D' 2U' R 2U 3R D' 3B 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L' F D2 B L R' F D2 B' R F' U L' R2 B D' R'
*2. *U' B2 L' F U B' D' B' U2 L' U2 F2 L R2 U' F' D2
*3. *U' R2 U' L2 F' D' U2 R B2 F' D L2 F L' U' L' F2 L
*4. *L F2 R2 U' F' D' F' R D L B2 F2 L' U' R B L' U'
*5. *B2 R2 U2 F D F' R' B D L R D F D L' F2 R' U'
*6. *U2 F2 U L R' B' R2 B' F' D' U2 L2 B' L F L2 F' U'
*7. *U B' D' B U2 B2 D' F2 U' B L' D' R F2 L D B2 U2
*8. *D L2 F2 L2 F' R F2 U2 B R' D U F R2 U' B2 R
*9. *D B2 L2 R2 B U' R D2 B2 R' U' R U' L' D' U' F
*10. *F U R2 F R F2 U2 L' R U' F2 U F' U' B U2 L D
*11. *U' F' L' U' L2 B R2 F2 U2 L D' U F D' B' L F'
*12. *B' U2 B2 U L2 B' L' D2 R2 D2 F' L D2 R' U' B2 F
*13. *R2 D' U F' U' F L2 D2 U L U2 B D2 L R2 B' U2 L'
*14. *L2 B2 R2 D' R' U2 F' R' U2 B' R' U2 R D' U2 L D
*15. *B2 U B2 F' L' R D U' F' D2 U' B2 U B L D B'
*16. *B2 D B D2 B F2 R2 B U' F' R B U2 F D2 U2 F2
*17. *F R' D U2 L' B R2 F2 L U F' L' D R B' U R' B
*18. *R' B2 U R2 D2 L' D2 L D2 L' U B' D L U B D U
*19. *F' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 U L' D2 U B2 D' B' L D B2
*20. *D L' R2 B2 D B2 U R' D B U' R' B D' R' F' D2
*21. *B' L2 F2 L U' L D' B L' R D2 U R' B' D2 L R F
*22. *D L2 U B' L F' U' L2 B L' R D' B2 R F' D2 R' U'
*23. *F2 L' D' L' U' B' U' L B2 R F D2 B2 D' F' L2 R2
*24. *D B2 U2 F L' U' R D' B2 R B2 L' F' R' B F2 U R'
*25. *L2 R U2 L2 D' B' U2 B' D' L2 B R' B F U' R2 F D'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' D2 B' D2 L' R D R U' L' B' F' D U B2 R' D2
*2. *R F' U' R2 B F R2 D B2 R D' B2 D2 U F2 R2 B R
*3. *F2 R' B2 L' R' B F2 R F' L' B D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B U'
*4. *L R2 B' D B L' D' F' D' L U R F' L2 F2 L' F2 R
*5. *B D2 R2 B L2 D R' D2 F' L' F2 D' U2 R' B' L2 R F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' U' R D R F2 U2 F D' L' U2 R' F L2 B2 U' F2
*2. *R B R F' U' F2 D' U' R B D B2 R' D2 L' R2 B' U'
*3. *U F L' F2 U' B U' B2 R' D' L D' B L' F D R U'
*4. *B2 L' B2 D' F' R F D F R2 F R F2 L' B' U2 B' U'
*5. *L U' B' U2 R' D L2 R2 F2 L D B2 D L' R' B U' R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' D R' U L F R2 B R' U2 F2 U R2 U F2 U2 R U
*2. *F D' B' U2 F' L2 R' F2 L' D B' R' F' U2 R' F2 D' U
*3. *L D' L2 D' B' F2 D2 B' R2 F' D' L' B' L' D2 U R U'
*4. *L B' R' D2 F' R' B2 D' B2 D U2 L B2 L2 B' R2 D R'
*5. *F' L U F' R2 U L B' D' R2 D' B U' L' B2 L2 U' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 R' F R2 D2 U' F' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L' U' F2 R U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R' U F U2 R'
*3. *F' L2 F R' B F' L2 F' R F' U2 L B' U2 B R' D
*4. *F' U2 L Rw Uw B Fw' F D2 Rw' D' U' B R2 U' F U Rw Fw2 Rw D' Rw2 B' F2 Uw2 R' Fw F' D U B Fw' F' Rw' B2 F U' B' D' Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U' R2 U R' F U' F
*3. *L2 U2 L2 D' L F2 D' U R U2 L2 B' D2 B' F' D' L' U
*4. *B2 Fw' Rw' Fw R Uw2 B' F' Uw L2 Fw2 U2 Rw' U' B2 Uw' Fw U' L2 Rw2 Uw' B' R' Uw2 L2 Rw2 F D2 Fw' U Fw2 F2 Uw B Rw U Rw2 Fw2 F2 U'
*5. *Fw' Dw2 U B Fw2 Dw Bw' Dw Uw U B2 F' Dw2 R B F2 Rw' B2 Uw' R Uw2 Lw' F2 L2 Lw2 Rw R' D Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 B Lw R2 B2 U2 Rw' Fw U' B Fw2 Dw' Bw Lw2 U' Bw' D Uw F2 Lw2 D' Lw Bw Dw Fw' Dw' Rw B' Rw2 Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=1 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-2 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' U B U' R' B L' R r u'
*2. *L' R' B L' R' U' R B' l' b
*3. *U R' B R B' L' B R' r u'
*4. *B U' R' L' B L' R' B l r b u'
*5. *L B L' R' L' B L' U' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (0,-2) (0,3) (1,0) (-1,0) (6,4) (-1,3) (5,3) (-4,4) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,3) (6,3) (2,2) (0,1) (6,0) (0,0)
*2. *(6,3) (0,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (-3,0) (-4,2) (6,4) (4,0) (-5,2) (0,3) (-4,4) (2,0) (6,4) (-2,2) (6,3) (0,5)
*3. *(3,-1) (-5,4) (-1,5) (-3,4) (3,3) (6,3) (-1,3) (0,2) (-4,0) (-2,4) (4,1) (6,0) (0,5) (1,0) (0,5) (0,4) (0,0)
*4. *(-2,5) (0,-3) (0,4) (-4,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (5,1) (0,3) (0,2) (-3,1) (6,0) (0,3) (-2,3) (6,0) (0,4) (-3,0) (2,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*5. *(-3,-3) (0,6) (-3,3) (-3,1) (-1,0) (0,5) (-5,0) (5,0) (-5,0) (0,1) (5,1) (-1,5) (6,0) (5,0) (2,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *F B' F' R' B F B F R' F R' F L' B R' F R' B' L' F' R L R B R'
*2. *B' F R F L B' L R F R B' R F' R' F' R' B L' R F' R' L B' R' F
*3. *R' B' L' R' F L' B F L B' F' R' B L F R F' L R' L' F L B L' R
*4. *L R F B R' F L' F L' R F' R B' R B R F' R' F' R' L' B R' L R'
*5. *L F' B' L F' B' L B' R L R B F R' B' R L F' R B' F L' R' B R'


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

*2x2 :*
*3x3 :* 18.02, 21.06, (22.03), 21.20, (17.01) = 20.09 :/
*4x4 :*
*2 3 4 Relay :*
*3x3 OH :*
*3BLD :*
*FMC : * *39 moves*


Spoiler



L' B2 F L' U' R2
U B' U' F' D' F
D' B D B D B2 D2 B' D' B2 D B D'
B' R2 F D' F' B D' B' D2 R2 B' R2 D' R2


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Nov 5, 2011)

2x2: 3.41, (1.60), 3.05, 2.37, (3.89)=2.95
3x3: 9.48, (7.39), 11.32, 7.53, (12.21)=9.44
4x4: 47.08, 55.63, 41.98, 44.12, 47.03=46.08 very bad
5x5: (1:10.08), (1:31.29), 1:10.82, 1:20.76, 1:15.24=1:15.61
6x6: 2:33.59, (2:37.82), 2:36.82, 2:33.73, (2:17.48) =2:34.71
7x7: 3:54.23, 4:28.00, 3:53.76, 4:04.15, 4:04.45=4:00.94 lol
3x3OH: 12.93, 16.54, 10.86, 19.85, 17.48=15.65 single10.86 skip oll
pyraminx: 8.60, 5.91, 7.69, 9.73, 4.38=7.40
2x2BLD: DNF(28.55), 15.71+, 24.87+=15.71
3x3bld: DNF(4:25.71), 5:01.81, 3:41.78=3:41.78
2x2-4x4relay: 1:02.31
2x2-5x5relay= 2.13.22
rubik magic:1.97, 2.08, (1.46), (DNF), 1.66=1.90

Match the scramble:1:26.50, 1:23.34, 1:27.84, 1:52.24, 1:20.74=1:25.89


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2011)

*2x2:* 1.65, 1.91, (2.22), 2.09, (1.56) = *1.88*   
Comment: Scrambles were awesome, I see why other people are getting 2.2ish averages. I am very happy with this.
*3x3:* 13.94, (12.44), 14.40, (15.38), 14.93 = *14.42* 
*4x4:* 1:13.08, (DNF), 1:18.08, 1:11.77, (1:09.50) = *1:14.31*
*5x5:* 2:11.58, (2:04.31), 2:22.71, 2:21.69, (2:47.52) = *2:18.66*
Comment: PB average, and 2:04.31 is about a second off PB single. 
*6x6:* 8:08.88[pop], 6:44.00, (6:10.38), (DNF), 16:33.91[pop] = *10:28.93 *:fp
Comment: Before this PB single was 6:48, so I broke it twice. 6:44 was about a normal solve for me now, but I got a 10 minute average because my V-cube pops a lot. :fp
*7x7:* 14:44.13, 13:06.96, 12:30.57, (11:55.40), (14:45.18) = *13:27.22*
Solves 2, 3 and 4 were PBs. Single PB was 13:39 before this. 
*2x2 BLD:* 9.94+, DNF(9.78), 8.53+ = *8.53*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3 OH:* 24.91, (23.88), 30.28, 24.58, (35.86) = *26.59* 
*3x3 MTS:* (1:57.28), (DNF), 2:27.21+, 2:13.18, 2:42.52 = *2:27.64*
*FMC: 42 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 R' F R2 D2 U' F' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L' U' F2 R U2
Solution: U' L D' L' D U' R B' R' B U2 R' F R' F L F' L' D L2 D' L' D2 L2 D' L D L' D' U L B L' B' U' F' D' L' D L F L2 (42)

2x2x3 block: U' L D' L' D U' R B' R' B U2 R' F R' (14)
Cross arm + set up free pair: F L F' L' D (5/19)
F2L#3: L2 D' L' (D) (3/22)
F2L#4: (D) D2 L2 D' L D L' D' (7/29)
OLL: U L B L' B' U' F' D' L' D L F L2 (13/42)

Pretty bad for a PLL skip. It was a very nice scramble. I found a 43 move solution that I wasn't happy with, then this which I wasn't happy with, then ran out of time.


*2 3 4 relay:* *1:47.34*
*2 3 4 5 relay:* *4:09.52*
*Pyraminx:* 11.94, (5.00), 8.46, (19.77(pop)), 13.63[pop] = *11.34* 
*Megaminx:* 6:00.27, 5:43.52, 5:40.40, (6:37.02), (4:29.11) = *5:48.06* 
Comment: PB average by a lot, and 4:29.11 beats my old PB of 5:00.83 from over 1 and a half years ago. 
*Clock:* DNF, (44.28), 1:39.06, 1:01.50, (DNF) = *DNF* 
Comment: I hate my clock.
*Square-1:* (2:46.91), (1:39.69), 2:14.44, 1:44.58, 1:44.13 = *1:54.38* 
*Skewb:* 1:05.81, (38.93), 42.80, 47.16, (1:10.72) = *51.92*


----------



## yoinneroid (Nov 5, 2011)

2x2: (3.74), 3.31, (2.16), 3.15, 3.68 = 3.38
3x3: 10.83, (12.38), 11.91, (10.16), 11.91 = 11.55
4x4: (1:03.81), 43.12, (39.18), 41.20, 43.45 = 42.59
5x5: (1:42.90), 1:27.46, 1:21.99, (1:18.13), 1:24.82 = 1:24.76
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 46.94 = 46.94
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 3:49.45 = 3:49.45
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
MBLD: 1/2 11:43
3x3 OH: 18.41, 18.32, (18.03), 18.93, (22.12) = 18.55
3x3 WF: 3:14.34, (4:41.47), 2:49.41, 2:29.99, (2:29.82) = 2:51.24
3x3 FMC: 46 moves


Spoiler



scramble: D2 R' F R2 D2 U' F' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L' U' F2 R U2
solution: z2 U' B U' B' U2 L2 R' U R2 F2 y U R U2 R' F U' F U2 F' R U' R' U R U R' y2 f R U R' U' f' y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (46 HTM)

2x2x2: z2 U' B U' B' U2 L2 (6)
2x2x3: R' U R2 F2 ( 4)
F2L-1 slot: y U R U2 R' F U' F U2 F' (9)
F2L: R U' R' U R U R' (7)
OLL: y2 f R U R' U' f' (6)
PLL: y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (14)


234 relay: 1:03.09
2345 relay: 2:39.72
magic: 2.03, 1.86, (4.06), 3.86, (1.84) = 2.58
master magic: 3.85, (3.29), 3.60, 4.04, (5.38) = 3.83
clock: (9.28), (11.87), 10.93, 11.20, 10.62 = 10.92
mega: 2:06.78, 1:59.21, 2:09.90, (1:50.10), (2:18.85) = 2:05.30
pyra: 8.10, (13.89), 8.79, 8.30, (7.08) = 8.40
sq1: 35.73, 34.39, 46.75, (56.45), (30.48) = 38.95


----------



## Selkie (Nov 5, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.34, 10.03, 8.44, 8.94, 7.67 = *8.57*
*3x3: * 19.51, 20.44, 18.48, 21.13, 20.25 = *20.07*
*4x4:* 1:19.87, 1:31.08, 1:27.34, 1:27.08, 1:44.55 = *1:28.50*
*5x5:* 2:57.44, 3:01.78, 3:11.18, 3:34.21, 2:59.24 = *3:04.07*
*6x6:* 5:50.90, 5:33.83, 5:45.15, 6:06.53, 5:26.31 = *5:43.29*
comment: Very pleased, seeing some good 6x6 improvement recently. PB average and single, though the single was no parity with PLL skip.
*7x7:* 13:31.08, 13.05.53, 12:02.45, 12:22.80, 14:42.31 = *13:00.04*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *2:03.92*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:53.76*
*3x3 One Handed:* 51.30, 50.07, 58.21, 46.40, 39.56 = *49.26*
*Clock:* 15.26, 13.70, 16.54, 17.34, 16.22 = *16.01*
*Magic:* 2.15, 2.13, 2.93, 2.25, 2.80 = *2.40*
*Master Magic:* 5.38, 5.06, 5.21, 7.40, 8.31 =* 6.00*
*Megaminx:* 4:34.06, 4:34.88, 4:34.10, 4:50.28, 4:48.87 = *4:39.28*
*Square 1:* 1:16.60, 1:18.03, 1:09.19, 1:37.33, 1:12.26 = *1:15.63*
*Pyraminx:* 48.41, 19.39, 26.12, 34.71, 24.15 = *28.33*


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 5, 2011)

2x2: 2.04, 2.12, 3.12, 1.73, 3.31 = 2.43
3x3: 9.04, 9.85, 9.67, 9.74, 8.67 = 9.48
4x4: 42.39, 45.40, 41.76, 43.25, 45.00 = 43.55
5x5: 1:19.49, 1:21.25, 1:21.65, 1:24.48, 1:14.08 = 1:20.80
6x6: 2:47.93, 2:44.39, 2:43.63, 2:46.08, 2:36.78 = 2:44.70
7x7:
2x2 BLD: 25.07, 13.41+, DNF(8.82) = 13.41
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:25.40), DNF(1:16.39), 1:16.37 = 1:16.37
4x4 BLD: 6:57.63, DNS, DNS = 6:57.63
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 18.76, 20.09, 19.61, 19.74, 18.45 = 19.37
2-4 relay: 1:00.52
2-5 relay: 2:27.95
Clock:
Megaminx: 51.64, 54.16, 49.90, 50.00, 47.86 = 50.51
Pyraminx: 6.13, 5.01, 6.11, 4.01, 4.59 = 5.24
Square-1:


----------



## aronpm (Nov 5, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (5.34), (10.02), 7.52, 5.75, 6.88 = 6.72
*3x3x3*: 15.50, (11.85), 12.79, 12.99, (15.55) = 13.76
*4x4x4*: 1:08.20, (1:03.15), 1:21.60, (DNF(1:10.23)), 1:40.39 = 1:23.40
*5x5x5*: (3:14.02), 2:14.69, 2:30.92, 2:21.21, (2:05.92) = 2:22.27
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (32.46), 29.36, (23.64), 26.08, 24.54 = 26.66
*3x3x3 With Feet*:
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 10.00, 10.20, 14.51+ = 10.00
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(35.68), DNF(47.46), 23.96 = 23.96
*3x3x3 Match The Scramble*: 44.99, DNF, DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
*2-3-4 Relay*: 1:34.46
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 4:29.14
*Clock*: (12.74), 17.55, (DNF), 23.53, 15.46 = 18.85
*Pyraminx*: (DNF), 23.75, (17.12), 22.90, 17.96 = 21.54
*Megaminx*: (3:01.37), (3:28.09), 3:27.82, 3:17.13, 3:11.70 = 3:18.88
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*:


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 5, 2011)

cubenovice

FMC: 33 HTM
Back up solution, found a nice F2L-1 into L3C but could not reproduce :fp



Spoiler



L R2 F2 *R .* - pseudo 2x2x2 (4)
*F'* D L' F L2 – pseudo 2x2x3 (9)
R F' R' D F2 – square (14)
L D' R' D B' – pseudo F2L-1 (19)
D' B2 D B D' B' D B2 D2 – leave 3 corners (28)

At . insert* R2* F’ L2 F R2 F’ L2 *F* to cancel 3 moves 

Final sol: L R2 F2 R' F' L2 F R2 F' L2 D L' F L2 R F' R' D F2 L D' R' D B' D' B2 D B D' B' D B2 D2


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 5, 2011)

3x3 BLD: DNF DNF 47.36 = 47.36
Actually had a 46 success on the first one but scrambled in my BLD orientation so I guess it should be DNFed

3x3: 10.01, 9.51, DNF, 10.85, 12.82 = 11.22
Timer didn't start on the 3rd solve but that was definitely sub-10 

3x3 OH: 23.33, 22.82, 22.64, 29.07, 18.95 = 22.93


----------



## CuberMan (Nov 5, 2011)

2x2: (5.75), (3.06), 3.46, 3.93, 3.91= 3.77 got many locks :/
3x3: (13.22), 12.30, 11.18, (10.03), 10.41= 11.30
4x4: (50.33), 50.16, 48.15, (47.05), 50.08= 49.46 
5x5: 1:41.72, 1:36.22, (1:34.34), 1:36.36, (1:50.72)= 1:38.10 PB avg 
OH: (16.15), 17.80, 20.86, (24.94), 23.31= 20.66 very inconsistent
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 38.22= 38.22
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF= DNF
MBLD: 0/2 9:04 
Clock: 21.05, (14.44), (DNF(16.34)), 21.75, 19.33= 20.71 
Pyraminx: 9.93, (DNF), (8.56), 19.15, 10.43= 13.17 
234: 1:12.21
2345: 3:15.31 bad

I fail at clock and pyraminx :/


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 5, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.25, 4.33, (3.80), (8.16), 7.86 ~ *Avg:* 6.48
*3x3:* (22.44), 20.91, 20.00, (16.21), 18.31 ~ *Avg:* 19.74
*4x4:* 1:38.52, 1:30:52, (1:15.78), 1:32.94, (1:42.40) ~ *Avg:* 1:33.89
*5x5:* 2:59.43, (3:02.72), (2:42.30), 2:49.34, 2:25.69 ~ *Avg:* 2:53.82
*6x6:* (6:51.75), (5:51.15), 5:51.27, 6:22.38, 6:16.40 ~ *Avg:* 6:10.02
*7x7:* (9:51.92), (11:47.76), 11:05.58, 11:20.32, 10:10.08 ~ *Avg:* 10:51.99
*3OH:* 41.78, (47.03), 45.06, 42.88, (37.55) ~ *Avg:* 43.24
*Clock:* (16.27), (24.47), 19.93, 22.93, 17.18 ~ *Avg:* 20.01
*234:* 1:59.22
*2345:* 4:53.21
*2BLD:* 1:45.91, 57.18, 1:00.80
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, 4:12.11
*4BLD:* 17:52.32
*5BLD:* 
*MBLD:*


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 5, 2011)

2x2:5.74, 3.25, 4.71, 7.20, 5.87=5.44
3x3:20.96, 15.82, 22.45, 22.42, 22.64=21.94
4x4: 1:18.41, 1:23.30, 1:24.00, 1:23.48, 1:06.56
only the last was np....first 2pp and 3-4 dp
5x5:
6x6: 
7x7:
2x2 BLD: Dnf,30.09,Dnf=30.09
3x3 BLD: Dnf,Dnf,Dnf
bad
MultiBlind:0/6 [51:00.55 (about 30:00)]=Dnf
i was swearing in a 5/6 or a 6/6...i don't know where i failed
3x3 OH:48.32, 38.40, 48.80, 48.74, 54.19=48.62
3x3 MTS: 
2 3 4 relay:2:02.11
2 3 4 5 relay:
Magic:
Master Magic:
Pyraminx:
Megaminx:1:26.99, 1:25.27, 1:51.57, 1:45.06, 1:29.92=1:33.99
sooooooo bad
Clock: 
Square-1:
Skewb:
Bad week


----------



## marcobelotti (Nov 5, 2011)

2011-44 results??


----------



## r_517 (Nov 5, 2011)

Clock: (5.26) 5.77 (6.73) 6.50 5.51 = 5.93
[Comment] Consistent solves without any lock-ups made a great result
3x3: 20.27 18.08 18.95 (13.78) (21.89) = 19.10


----------



## irontwig (Nov 5, 2011)

FMC: 26 moves



Spoiler



L' B2 F2 L2 F' L F B L D' B' L' B L D F' D' B D F' B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2

L' B2 [Square+pair]

Switch to inverse:
R2 U R2 D R2 F2 [Pseudo 2x2x3+pair]

Switch to normal:
F2 [2x2x3]
L2 F' L F B [Pseudo F2L]

Switch to inverse:
B2 D' B' L' B' L B D L' [Leaving three corners]

Which gives this skeleton:
L' B2 F2 L2 F' L F B L D' B' L' B L B D.B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2

Insert at dot: D' B' D F' D' B D F [Five moves cancel]

Also found a 29 mover with the same up to Pseudo 2x2x3+pair and then continue on the inverse with L' F' L' F L2 F' L' B L' L2 F' F' B2 L to leave three twisted corners in 20 moves.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 6, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.47, (3.39), 4.20, (8.48), 6.14 = 5.27
*2BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF  They were close though
*3x3:* (25.31 PLL skip), 30.23, 29.36, (32.73), 29.34 = 29.64 So many mistakes
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*OH:* (DNF), 1:38.21, 1:24.85, 1:41.90, (1:23.39) = 1:34.99 PB average of 5, because i never practice
*Pyraminx:* 8.43, (7.26), 7.66, (12.47), 8.32 = 8.14 I gave up on the 12 
*Skewb:* (27.70), 16.85, 26.38, 21.54, (16.31) = 21.59 Bad, timer wouldn't stop on the 26 
*Magic:* 2.00, 2.19, (1.94), 2.34, (2.63) = 2.18 Not too bad seeing as i haven't practiced in several months
*Master Magic:* 6.05, (9.75), 7.68, (6.03), 6.31 = 6.68
*Clock:* (58.53), 52.83, 44.99, 48.51, (43.01) = 48.78 i'm so terrible at clock


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 6, 2011)

3x3: 12.47, 11.68, 13.05, (14.70), (10.78)
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:38.65), 1:14.83, 1:15.05
3x3 OH: 27.17, 23.00, 22.86, 18.91, 23.43


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 6, 2011)

2x2: 2.18, 1.96, 2.24, (1.89), (3.03) = 2.12
3x3: 8.27, (7.59), 9.88, 9.23, (10.67) = 9.13
4x4: (48.48), 43.89, (32.45), 42.11, 41.18 = 42.39
5x5: (1:27.41), 1:19.53, 1:24.34, (1:16.42), 1:19.80 = 1:21.22
3x3 OH: (12.89), 13.87, 14.61, (15.69), 14.61 = 14.36
2x2 BLD: 19.49, 9.25, 6.66 = 6.66
3x3 BLD: 2:24.27, DNF, DNF = 2:24.27
2-3-4 relay: 52.54
Pyraminx: (9.17), (4.45), 7.97, 7.97, 7.10 = 7.68
square-1: 29.89, 27.51, (19.88), (35.74), 20.10 = 25.83 probably pb single and average
3x3 match the scramble: 50.61, (1:02.04), 47.04, (45.82), 47.97 = 48.54


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 6, 2011)

3x3: (15.54), 12.57, 9.53, 9.31, (8.36) = 10.47 started really well but then I messed up
OH: (12.86), (19.76), 18.59, 18.54, 16.33 = 17.82
2x2: (2.64), 2.20, 2.15, (2.10), 2.24 = 2.20 
4x4: 50.73, (1:06.46), (39.50), 43.97, 49.95 = 48.22
5x5: 1:23.65, 1:25.62, (1:32.77), (1:17.66), 1:19.01 = 1:22.76
2-4: 1:08.72
3x3 BLD: DNF, 1:25.49, 1:08.57 = 1:08.57
2x2 BLD: DNF, 27.33, 24.73 = 24.73
Pyra: 8.43, 8.43, (6.08), (9.06), 6.89 = 7.91
Sq-1: (43.66), (26.96), 32.62, 34.83, 38.81 = 35.42
Magic: 1.31, (1.00), (3.44), 2.97, 1.02 = 1.77
6x6: 3:10.47, (3:18.27), (3:09.38), 3:10.59, 3:13.94 = 3:11.67
2-5: 2:37.57
FMC: 37


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 R' F R2 D2 U' F' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L' U' F2 R U2
Solution: z2 L2 U' R' F' R2 F U' F U' R' U' F R' F2 U' F U' F' U L' U' L U F y2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' F B' R2 B F' U R2

z2 L2 U' R' F' R2 F U' F U' R' U' F R' *F'* | double x-cross
*F'* U' F U' F' U _F_ | F2L-1
*F'* L' U' L U F | EO+CO
y2 R2 U R2 U R2 *U2 R2* | finish F2L/OLL
*R2 U* F B' R2 B F' U R2 | U-Perm
spent about 20 minutes on this 


Multi BLD: 2/3 8:00.72 (2 flipped edges )
WF: DNF, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF I forgot that I was doing weekly and finished it with my hands on the first one because feet is frustrating ... then on the second one I messed up the PLL and couldn't be bothered to redo/do the other 3 solves.
Master Magic: 5.19, 4.52, 5.83, (3.13), (12.66) = 5.18
Clock: (DNF), (18.13), 25.28, 21.96, 25.00 = 24.08
Megaminx: 2:14.50, (DNF), 2:06.21, (2:04.24), 2:51.13 = 2:23.95
4x4 BLD: 11:58.59, DNS, DNS = 11:58.89  
Skewb: (32.87), 19.13, (18.32), 32.16, 25.20 = 25.49
MTS: (1:54.65), 1:10.83, 1:21.99, 1:24.99, (1:09.34) = 1:19.27
7x7: 5:08.16, 5:39.20


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 6, 2011)

*2x2*: 6.09, 6.55, 6.25, (4.76), (10.44) = *6.30*
*3x3*: (17.49), 18.85, 23.05, (25.29), 18.00 = *19.97* Counting 23 ruined average.
*4x4*: 1:25.77, (1:13.00), 1:29.20, (1:37.97), 1:28.12 = *1:27.70* 
*5x5*: 2:57.31, 2:40.65, (2:31.56), (3:04.15), 2:41.43 = *2:46.46*
*3x3 OH*: 37.07, 33.09, 35.64, 50.78, 55.19 = *41.16*
*3x3 Match the Scramble*: (5:16.29), 2:43.16+, 2:56.89, 3:29.00, (2:06.82) = *3:03.02*
*2x2-4x4 Relay*: *1:59.66*
*Magic*: (3.98) (DNF) DNS DNS DNS = *DNF* It broke on 2nd solve...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 7, 2011)

*2x2*: (8.19,) 7.56, (4.97), 6.83, 7.90=*7.43*
*3x3*: 13.78, (19.95), 14.43, (13.40), 17.94=*15.38*
*3x3 OH*: 34.88, (34.50), 33.56, 37.59, (45.16)=*35.65*
*Magic*: (1.92), 1.40, (1.38), 1.56, 1.53=*1.49*
*Pyraminx*: (19.77), (7.40), 15.06, 13.96, 14.03=*14.35*


----------



## Kian (Nov 7, 2011)

3x3- 13.97, 14.28, 14.69, 14.83, 17.00
2x2- 4.36, 4.68, 3.13, 5.36, 5.80
Pyraminx- 10.02, 10.09, 11.52, 13.93, 12.75


----------



## Elliot (Nov 7, 2011)

*3x3:* 14.11, 13.97, (15.81), (12.57), 13.13 = *13.74*
*3x3 OH: *(23.09), 19.03, (18.43), 20.41, 18.69 = *19.37*


----------



## JasonK (Nov 7, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.47, (7.83), 6.03, (4.58), 6.13 = *5.88*
*3x3:* 19.34, 18.78, (14.22), 17.44, (19.81) = *18.52*
*4x4:* 1:19.41, (1:04.55), 1:15.15, 1:30.34, (1:30.80) = *1:21.63*
*5x5:* 2:25.44, 2:28.00, 2:40.25, (2:46.18), (2:23.81) = *2:31.23*
*3x3BLD:* 
*3x3OH:* 33.13, 34.72, (40.09), (30.56), 30.84 = *32.90*
_PB _
*FMC:*
*234 Relay:* *1:48.83*
*2345 Relay:* *5:15.46*
_lol 5x5 was horrible_
*Pyra:* (7.80), 5.94, 5.97, 7.30, (5.56) = *6.40*
_Scrambles were good, epic failed them _


----------



## phantom_thief (Nov 7, 2011)

*2x2* = 6.81, 4.94, 8.02, 7.22, 6.93 -* 6.98*
*3x3* = 18.11, 13.28, 18.28, 17.43, 15.75 -*17.09*
*4x4* = 
*5x5* =


----------



## ilham ridhwan (Nov 7, 2011)

2x2x2
5:	00:10.66	x
4:	00:09.69	x
3:	00:08.04	x
2:	00:08.33	x
1:	00:06.54	x
ao5 : 00:08.69

3x3x3
5:	00:17.24	x
4:	00:16.79	x
3:	00:21.73	x
2:	00:15.40	x
1:	00:18.59	x
ao5 : 00:17.54

clock
5:	00:17.35	x
4:	00:23.29	x
3:	00:21.51	x
2:	00:15.51	x
1:	00:15.60	x
ao5 : 00:18.15

magic :
1.40 , 1.34 , 1.34 , 1.28 , 1.27 --> ao5 : 1.32

master magic
2.91 , 4.93 , 2.69 , 2.58 , 2.50 --> ao5 : 2.72

3x3x3 With Feet:
5:	01:24.67	x
4:	01:58.98	x
3:	01:36.09	x
2:	01:49.24	x
1:	01:19.17	x
ao5 : 01:36.67

3x3x3 One-handed
5:	00:32.71	x
4:	00:31.10	x
3:	00:30.54	x
2:	00:33.35	x
1:	00:31.59	x
ao5 : 00:31.80


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 7, 2011)

3x3: (18.73), 22.50, (24.74), 21.87, 23.93 = 22.77
OH: 45.90, (40.05), 40.83, (49.71), 41.09 = 42.61
Magic: 1.39, 1.33, (1.23), (2.67), 1.25 =1.32


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 7, 2011)

*2x2:* (3.19) 4.12 (6.07) 3.22 3.30 => 3.55

*3x3:* (15.00) (12.06) 13.66 12.79 12.35 => 12.93

*4x4:* 53.31 52.28 (54.85) 51.90 (49.30) => 52.50

*5x5:* (2:00.69) 1:59.29 (1:53.62) 1:54.48 1:56.41 => 1:56.73

*6x6:* (3:27.80) (4:16.08) 3:48.04 3:51.07 3:58.77 => 3:52.63
Comment: PB single. 

*7x7:* (7:08.10) 6:45.52 (6:40.02) 6:53.17 6:56.85 => 6:51.85

*2x2 BLD:* DNF DNF 9.35 => 9.35

*3x3 BLD:* DNF DNF 3:23.80 => 3:23.80

*3x3 Multi BLD:* 1/2 = 0, 6:45.84
Comment: Actually got one cube this time 

*3x3 OH:* 29.40 (28.50) (31.52) 29.99 28.98 => 29.46

*3x3 MTS:* 1:15.24 (1:19.11) 1:05.12 1:08.75 (1:00.97) => 1:09.70

*2-4 Relay:* 1:13.42

*2-5 Relay:* 3:15.09

*Magic:* (3.37) 1.25 1.34 (1.10) 1.42 => 1.34

*Master Magic:* (2.59) 2.64 (2.97) 2.61 2.63 => 2.63

*Clock:* 13.23 12.56 12.74 (12.11) (13.42) => 12.84

*Megaminx:* (1:45.98) 1:52.21 1:49.30 (1:54.00) 1:48.05 => 1:49.85

*Pyraminx:* (10.35) (4.74) 5.65 7.24 5.33 => 6.07

*Square-1:* 28.22 28.47 29.67 (46.79) (27.38) => 28.79

*3x3 FM:* 37


Spoiler



X-Cross: R D R L F2 D R F L' R'
F2L#2: x2 y' U2 R U *R'*
F2L#3: *R'* U' R U L F' L' F
F2L#4: R' U R U R' U' R
PLL: y R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 8, 2011)

5x5: 1:45.48, 1:46.09, 1:34.80, 1:35.54, 1:35.83 = 1:38.95
Nice first 2 solves.

3x3 OH : 25.39, 16.62, 13.26, 13.69, 20.00 = 16.77

3x3 : 20.77, 11.21, 10.35, 9.62, 10.10 = 10.55

3x3 BLD : 1:04.87, 1:29.97, 1:53.50 = 1:04.87
Near PB, Good, Lol.


----------



## mitzi97 (Nov 8, 2011)

*2x2:11.15, (5.97), (14.57), 8.73, 8.04=9.30first time to get an average under 10. I got a call in the middle of a solve. The 14.57.*


----------



## Kamil Fiedoruk (Nov 8, 2011)

2x2: 4.24 , 5.15 , (4.13) , (5.93) , 4.68 = 4.69
3x3; (34.45) , 31.41 , (29.88) , 30.64 , 30.75 = 30.93
Pyraminx: 7.76 , (5.75) , 6.64 , 8.53 , (9.94) = 7.65
Magic: 1.41 , 1.38 , 1.31 , (1.54) , (1.27) = 1.36
Master: (2.17) , 2.69 , 2.25 , (3.41) , 2.97 = 2.64


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 8, 2011)

someone tell me what match the scramble is? i think i have an idea of it but i just want to clarify. is it just that you scramble it as fast as you can according to the scramble?


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Nov 8, 2011)

*2x2: 4.84 *// BAD
1.: 6.20
2.: 4.18
3.: 4.16
4.: (4.00)
5.: (6.22)

*3x3: 15.06 *// BAD
1.: 15.11
2.: 15.38
3.: (15.86)
4.: (12.91) // Only one good solve?
5.: 14.69

*4x4: 1:28.09 *// Slightly worse than average
1.: 1:22.58
2.: (1:37.27)
3.: (1:11.45)
4.: 1:37.14
5.: 1:24.57 // With two pop's

*5x5: 2:26.70* // Good... enough.
1.: 2:16.01
2.: 2:26.12
3.: (2:47.95) // Good centers, bad edges, OK 3x3
4.: 2:37.97
5.: (2:10.79) // My old PB...

*6x6: 4:49.50* // There is a improvement.
1.: 4:36.23
2.: (4:14.35) // AMAZING. Though, the centers could've been done better
3.: (5:41.72) // One of the pieces pop'ped into a big mess of wires.
4.: 5:25.70 // Don't know what went wrong...
5.: 4:26.58

*2BLD: 54.69*
1: DNF
2: DNF
3: 54.69 // FL with a 14-move commutator and a simple anti-sune as CLL.

*3BLD: DNF*
1: DNF // Off by two twisted corners.
2: DNS
3: DNS

*OH: 27.34 *// OK
1: 25.51
2: (25.26)
3: 28.58
4: 27.94
5: (32.34)

*Magic: 2.81* // I should practice it sometime...
1: (4.83)
2: 2.05
3: (1.90)
4: 3.41
5: 2.99


----------



## mycube (Nov 8, 2011)

2x2x2: 4.66 (2.05) 5.19 (5.47) 3.13 = 4.33
3x3x3: 15.06 (14.63) 15.90 (16.00) 15.38 = 15.45
4x4x4: (1:16.90) (1:50.81) 1:29.86 1:34.21 1:27.31 = 1:30.46
5x5x5: 2:23.43 (2:11.46) (2:36.00) 2:27.93 2:18.63 = 2:23.33
6x6x6: 4:26.94 4:34.81 4:05.31 4:26.52 4:36.02 = 4:29.42
7x7x7: 7:24.50 (6:22.34) 6:34.36 (7:48.47) 7:09.02 = 7:02.63
3x3x3 OH: 29.77 (33.69) 29.40 30.61 (22.46) ) = 29.93
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 4x4x4 Relay: 2:00.65
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:36.44
Megaminx: 2:51.86 (3:22.19) 2:56.46 3:03.47 (2:47.59) = 2:57.59
Pyraminx: 12.84 (16.15) (11.84) 14.77 14.58 = 14.06


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 8, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> someone tell me what match the scramble is? i think i have an idea of it but i just want to clarify. is it just that you scramble it as fast as you can according to the scramble?


Nope...

Take two cubes:
scramble one according to the supplied scramble
Then you time how long it takes you to "unsolve" a solved cube into the pattern you see on the 1st cube


----------



## guusrs (Nov 8, 2011)

FMC: *22*


Spoiler



scramble: D2 R' F R2 D2 U' F' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L' U' F2 R U2
solve: B' D L2 D' B2 U' B' U L' B L B L' F L' B' D' B D F' U' R2 (22)
normal scramble 2x2x2 block: B2 L' B2
switch to inverse scramble with pre-moves [B2 L B2]: R2 U F L
switch to normal scramble with pre-moves [L' F' U' R2]
pseudo F2L: B' D L2 D' B2 U' B' U (8+4)
(ignoring my previous found moves B2 L' B2!)
F2L: L' B L B L' (13+4)
LL: F L' B' D' B D L (20+4)
undo pre-moves: L' F' U' R2 (22)


lucky @end


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, Guus, very impressive - nice!


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 8, 2011)

2x2: 7.57, 7.30, 7.87, 6.58, 7.84 = 7.57
3x3: 23.82, 18.70 (YES!), 22.15, 22.87, 29.21 = 22.95 (new pb average!)
4x4: 1:52.61, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
5x5: DNS
3x3 OH: 54.71 (pb), 1:02.96, 51.91 (pb again), 59.45, 1:12.47 = 59.04
Square-1: 1:24.70 (pb), 1:51.71, 1:47.40, 1:27.02, 1:13.40 (pb again) = 1:33.04
Pyraminx: 15.86, 19.13, 23.33, DNF (double pop), 16.18 = 19.55
Megaminx: Too lazy to scramble
2x2 BLD: 3:56.35, 2:52.85, 3:44.79 = 2:52.85
Magic: DNF, 1.36, 1.40, 1.28, 2.46 = 1.74
M.Magic: 5.51, 5.24, 6.55, 5.14, 4.51 = 5.30
2+3+4: 2:30.90
2+3+4+5: 5:59.20

Mike, are you sure these were scrambles? They were so easy.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 9, 2011)

2x2-4.02
3.59, 3.59, (3.29), 4.89, (5.74)
I really like it, but i got lucky cause i got all cll cases i still know (i gotta re-learn about 8ish)


----------



## Hershey (Nov 9, 2011)

2x2: 5.34
3x3: 15.16 fail
4x4: 1:19.31
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 1:31.64


----------



## Moops (Nov 9, 2011)

*2x2:* 22.49+, (46.98), 18.52, (17.58), 22.22 Avg5: 25.56

*3x3: *54.10, 52.44, (1:08.97+), (45.98), 46.42 Avg5: 53.58

*4x4:* 5:42.64, (5:18.74), 6:08.79, (7:25.02), 6:00.02 Avg5: 5:57

*2x2BLD: *DNF, (3:14.11), (5:36.41)

*3x3OH:* (2:44.77+), 1:58.23, 1:58.72, (1:43.95+), 1:49.60 Avg5: 1.55.52

*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay: *(6:14.68)

*Pyraminx:* 49.51, 1:05.59, (1:09.96), 1:06.16, (14.50) PB! WTF HAPPENED HERE!?! Avg5: 53.14


Absolutely noobish times. Huge improvement from when I first starting cubing 3 months ago


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 9, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.19, 3.48, 6.66, 5.32, 4.47=*5.48*
*Pyraminx:* 8.59, 7.98, 7.72, 10.98, 8.43=* 8.33*


----------



## jla (Nov 9, 2011)

*2x2x2: *5.62, 2.94 (nice ), 6.18, 5.57, 4.02 = *5.07*

*3x3x3: *21.33, 16.34, 18.71, 19.86, 17.85 = *18.80*

*4x4x4: *1:59.34, 1:43.04, 2:01.70, 1:52.20, 2:14.12 = *1:57.75*

*3x3x3 One Handed: *32.12, 31.05, 29.84, 32.99, 34.76 = *32.05* (PB )

*3x3x3 With Feet: *4:47.99, 3:15.99, 3:47.99, 3:18.99, 3:13.99 = *3:27.66*

*2x2x2 BLD: *DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: *2:50.91 = *2:50.91*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: *8:13.84 = *8:13.84*

*Magic: *1.53, 1.86, 2.53, 2.48, 2.91 = *2.29* Started out great with a PB but finished weak...

*Megaminx: *2:30.98, 2:35.97, 2:35.21, 2:16.47, 2:22.73 = *2:29.46*

*Pyraminx: *20.70, 9.80, 11.68, 10.91, 10.36 = *10.98*

*Square-1: *51.07, 38.00, 40.32, 56.56, 46.78 = *46.06*


----------



## rona3 (Nov 9, 2011)

*2x2: *(2.60), (10.73), 4.58, 9.78, 9.44= *7.93*
*3x3:* 24.11, 26.14, 23.84, (18.55), (31.32)= *24.70*
*5x5:* 3:29.95, (3:02.89), 3:14.12, (3:43.80), 3:43.20= *3:29.09*
*OH:* 52.47, (1:04.72), (47.88), 58.43, 1:01.17=* 57.36*
*Pyra:* (24.26), (11.61), 13.94, 21.66, 16.34= *13.98*


----------



## irontwig (Nov 9, 2011)

guusrs said:


> FMC: *22*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Nice one, I thought 26 would be good enough to win, but I guess not.


----------



## emolover (Nov 10, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.44
3.93, 3.04, 3.35, 5.80, 2.35
Of only I could use keyboard for 2x2 in competition.
*3x3*: 14.15
15.45, 10.88, 12.46, 15.10, 14.88
Nice single!
*4x4*: 1:09.20
57.19, 1:29.97, 1:15.57, 1:04.67, 1:07.38
God forbid I don't get orientation parity on every solve. 
*5x5*: 1:50.43
1:52.22, 1:44.89, 1:54.19, 2:21.14, 1:33.44
Sweet!!!
*OH*: 31.86
29.63, 29.57, 36.38, 37.79, 29.00
*2-4*: 1:35.44
*2-5*: 3:37.76
*Megaminx*: 1:53.00
1:51.47, 1:49.67, 2:02.00, 1:34.61, 1:57.85
Pyraminx: 6.11
8.16, 4.89, 4.05, 7.76, 5.69
*Magic*: 1.64
1.75, 1.70, 1.66, 1.57, 1.57
PB!
*Clock*: 13.02
18.01, 12.40, 10.85, 14.51, 12.14
*Square-1*: 35.09 
33.17, DNF, 36.14, 32.12, 35.96


----------



## JasonK (Nov 10, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.47, (7.83), 6.03, (4.58), 6.13 = *5.88*
*3x3:* 19.34, 18.78, (14.22), 17.44, (19.81) = *18.52*
*4x4:* 1:19.41, (1:04.55), 1:15.15, 1:30.34, (1:30.80) = *1:21.63*
*5x5:* 2:25.44, 2:28.00, 2:40.25, (2:46.18), (2:23.81) = *2:31.23*
*3x3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF
_Last one was fast - off by 3 edges_
*3x3OH:* 33.13, 34.72, (40.09), (30.56), 30.84 = *32.90*
_PB _
*2 3 4:* *1:48.83*
*2 3 4 5:* *5:15.46*
_lol 5x5 was horrible_
*Pyra:* (7.80), 5.94, 5.97, 7.30, (5.56) = *6.40*
_Scrambles were good, epic failed them _


----------



## wontolla (Nov 10, 2011)

*3x3x3* average of 5: *22.93*
1-5 - (28.84) 24.00 24.15 20.65 (18.50)

*4x4x4* average of 5: *01:40.36*
1-5 - 01:38.05 (02:07.71) (01:32.31) 01:45.50 01:37.53

*7x7x7* average of 5: *07:48.58*
1-5 - 08:02.52 7:45.69 7:37.53 (08:08.16) (7:31.80)

*FMC*: *42*


Spoiler



Backup solution. After 2x2x2 I found a 1 extra move F2L-2 instead of just a 3x2x2, so I kept solving CFOP style which ended up with a nice PLL skip.
(This was just for fun, so children, do not try CFOP for FMC at home).

Scramble: D2 R' F R2 D2 U' F' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L' U' F2 R U2

2x2x2	--R' U2 D' L' F R'
F2L-2	--L U B U' D' B2 D' B'
F2L-1	--L' F L F' L B L B'
F2L----L F L F' L' D F' D' *F*
OLL----*F* U B' U B U' B' U B U2 F' L2	

Solution: R' U2 D' L' F R' L U B U' D' B2 D' B' L' F L F' L B L B' L F L F' L' D F' D' F2 U B' U B U' B' U B U2 F' L2 (42)


----------



## Krag (Nov 10, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.16, (4.79), 5.54, 5.17, (6.70) = *5.29*
3x3x3: (22.46), 20.03, (17.87), 20.23, 20.91 = *20.39*
4x4x4: (1:53.16), 2:11.13, 2:21.59, 2:05.09, (1:39.83) = * 2:12.06*
5x5x5: 3:28.12, (3:52.36), 3:31.14, (2:55.42), 3:49.21 = * 3:36.16*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:53.39*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *5:47.96*
PyraMinx: 16.58, (13.07), 14.56, 19.93, (28.32) = *17.02*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:01.62, 1:06.07, DNF = *1:01.62*
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 3:39.66, DNF, DNF = *3:39.66*
FMC: *40*



Spoiler



SOLUTION: R' U2 F' R U R2 L B2 R' U L' U L U' R B2 D L' D' F U L U' L' F' D' L' D L D' L D B L' B' L2 B' L' B L

R' U2 F' R U R2 X-cross
swich to inverse with premoves [R2 U' R' F U2 R]
L' B' L B (F2L#2)(4/10)
L2 B L B' (F2L#3)(4/14)
D' L' D L' D' L D (F2L#4)(7/21)
F L U L' U' F' (OLL)(6/27)
D L D' B2 R' U L' U' L U' R B2 L' (PLL)(13/40)


----------



## Laura O (Nov 10, 2011)

6x6: 5:19.06, 5:09.49, 5:32.14, 5:22.68, 5:08.08 = 5:17.08
Clock: 6.72, 8.77, 8.27, 9.38, 7.15 = 8.06


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 10, 2011)

Woah, Tim's doing weekly competition.

*2x2:* 5.68, (5.80), 4.18, (3.94), 4.81 = 4.89
*3x3:* (15.11), 12.84, 13.66, (11.66), 13.86 = 13.45
*4x4:* 1:09.16, 1:09.97, (1:17.43), 1:15.52, (1:00.06) = 1:11.55
*5x5:* (1:55.65), 1:41.38, 1:49.91, (1:40.30), 1:53.84 = 1:48.38

*3x3 OH:* (35.25), 30.36, 32.59, 34.52, (30.18) = 32.49


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 11, 2011)

*2x2:* (6.32), (2.56), 6.27, 4.09, 5.88 = *5.41*
*3x3:* 13.09, 11.81, (16.88+), (11.63), 14.30 = *13.07*
*4x4:* (1:09.70), 1:00.38, (54.22), 1:01.20, 1:05.83 = *1:02.47*
*5x5:* 2:26.53, (2:11.43), 2:35.17, 2:31.51, (2:40.62) = *2:31.07*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:30.74*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:45.69+*
*3x3 OH:* 30.34, 27.56, (31.13), (24.78), 27.11 = *28.34*
*Pyraminx:* 13.23, 11.02+, (9.40), (15.18), 9.50 = *11.25*
*Clock:* (13.00), (27.89), 15.79, 23.84, 13.39 = *17.67*
*MTS:* 1:10.12, 1:18.49, 1:22.62, (1:08.13), (DNF)= *1:17.08* 

*FMC* = *39 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 R' F R2 D2 U' F' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L' U' F2 R U2
Solution: R' U2 D R F' R2 B' D' F' D B' D' F B2 L' D L' D' B L2 B2 L' B' U' L U B L2 B' L2 B L B' L2 F L' B L F' = 39 HTM

2x2x2: R' U2 D R F' R2
2x2x3: B' D' F' D B' D' F
F2L: B2 L' D L' D' B L2 B2 L' B' *L B*
OLL: *B' L'* U' L U B
PLL: L2 B' L2 B L B' L2 F L' B L F'

Comment: Couldn't find anything good, this is my backup solution.



*2x2 BLD:* 17.99, 13.22, 16.99 = *13.22* 
*3x3 BLD:* 1:14.35, 45.92, 35.80 = *35.80*
*5x5 BLD:* 9:51.49, DNF, DNF = *9:51.49*
_Comment: I rage quitted on the third one because the xcenter memo took to long, I thought there was a mistake but there wasn't._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 22/25 (53:31.79)[33:00]= *19 points*


----------



## irontwig (Nov 11, 2011)

You just start using pseudo block, Zane


Spoiler



(D) B2 L2 D2


 After your 2x2x2 looks promising.


----------



## nekosensei (Nov 11, 2011)

2x2x2 : 9.48, 10.63, 7.72, 12.92, 8.11
5x5x5 : 3:52.95, 4:53.68, 4:08.39, 4:20.90, 4:10.99
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 1:07.46, 1:24.15, DNS
3x3x3 One Handed : DNF, 55.39, 36.56, 1:00.42, 1:14.29


----------



## okayama (Nov 11, 2011)

*3x3x3*: 18.19, 20.58, (17.67), 19.55, (21.36) = 19.44

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [2:53.67], DNF [2:46.67], DNF [2:29.41] = DNF 
1st: Miss to undo a setup move when CO,
2nd: Miss to undo a setup move when solving a parity,
3rd: Off by 3 edges.

*Megaminx*: 5:34.25, 4:48.94, 4:49.34, (4.38.34), (5:51.45) = 5:04.18

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 R' F R2 D2 U' F' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L' U' F2 R U2
Solution: L' B2 F2 L' F2 R' E' R F R' E R' B' D L' B' L B' D2 F D F' U' F D' F U F2

Skeleton found in 10 min or so.

1st block: L' B2
2nd block: F2 L' F' *
Expand block: R2 B'
More block: D L' B' L
F2L minus 1 slot: B' D2
All but 3 edges: F D F' U' F D' F U F2 (found in inverse)

Insert at *: F' R' E' R F R' E R

After 1-hour I found:
(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: D2 B L' B L D' B R2 F L F2 B2 L

More c/e pairs: L F' L'
Finish F2L: U2 R U R' U
LL: U' R' D R' D' R2 U F

results in 26 moves.

Another start in inverse scramble:

2x2x2 block: R2 U' F' R' U2
More c/e pairs: D2 R2
F2L minus 1 slot: D' B D2 R B2 R2

But I couldn't find a good continuation in time.
Looks nice scramble though...


Congrats to Guus on your splendid solution!


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 11, 2011)

irontwig said:


> You just start using pseudo block, Zane
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Or B2 L2 D' 
L2 D' B' *L* or *L2* both give pseudo F2L-1 (to make a regular F2L-1 us premoves *L'* D or *L2* D


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 11, 2011)

2x2x2: (6.10) - 5.44 - (4.22) - 5.78 - 5.99 = 5.74
3x3x3: (18.19) - 16.75 - 17.79 - 17.44 - (14.37) = 17.33
4x4x4: (1:21.97) - (1:06.60) - 1:20.38 - 1:09.73 - 1:09.78 = 1:13.30
5x5x5: 2:01.46 - 1:55.37 - (1:50.64) - 2:03.07 - (2:14.59) = 1:59.97
6x6x6: 3:49.80 - (3:50.68) - 3:48.99 - 3:49.10 - (3:48.01) = 3:49.30
7x7x7: (5:55.55) - 5:58.95 - 6:02.37 - 6:02.46 - (6:02.91) = 6:01.26
3x3x3OH: 29.78 - 29.59 - (27.60) - 29.48 - (30.44) = 29.62
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNS = DNF
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:39.45
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 2:42.54 
Magic: 2.24 - (1.86) - 2.10 - (2.28) - 1.97 = 2.10
Master Magic: 5.09 - 5.01 - 4.54 - (5.17) - (4.38) = 4.88
Megaminx: 1:30.82 - (1:28.57) - (1:36.09) - 1:34.67 - 1:33.53 = 1:33.01
Pyraminx: (7.25) - (11.50) - 7.94 - 7.90 - 7.25 = 7.70
Clock: 19.65 - (16.70) - 18.42 - 20.34 - (24.35) = 19.47
Square-1: 1:02.47 - 1:05.38 - (1:10.67) - (30.71) - 1:04.74 = 1:04.20
Skewb: 7.68 - 8.31 - 8.15 - (9.05) - (7.53) = 8.05


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 11, 2011)

*2x2:* 23.21	18.60	15.61	16.33	15.19	= *16.85* normal
*3x3:* 89.01	45.12	46.72	39.58	46.03	= *45.96* rather bad
*4x4:* 2:09.10	3:15.31	2:55.18	2:47.01	2:41.70	= *2:47.96* rather slow
*5x5:* 5:55.99	6:00.40	5:54.11	*4:59.18* 5:22.77	= *5:44.29*
Very good for me with all solves (well almost) sub-6 and one sub-5!! PB with a great margin
*2-4Rel:	4:14.42*

*Blindfolded*
*2x2BLD:* 26.17 [ 8], DNF [38.62, 16], 50.64 [ 22] = *26.17* good
*3x3BLD:* 2:03.55 [ 51], DNF [2:07.04, 55], DNF [2:30.00, 26] = *2:03.55* 
hard solves and slow memo (except for the last which had a little too fast memo )
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:42.19, 4:11], DNF [6:56.73, 4:14], 6:11.05 [ 2:45] = *6:11.05*
Forgot a parity alg on the last, otherwise it would have been sub-6
*5x5BLD:* DNF [17:38.74, 9:31], DNF [16:37.89, 8:58], DNF [17:32, 9:37] = *DNF* Baaad
*6x6BLD:* 32:34 [ 17:46] = *32:34* Very good, just fluent memo and exec . PB
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:00:27, 28:50] = *DNF* Felt good but alas rather bad resultwise .
No problems with memo so it probably was wrong slice moves (many).
*Multi: 7/8 = 6* in 35:15 (memo 26:25)


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 11, 2011)

Schmidt 2011-45

2x2x2: (6.79), 7.03, 7.37, (10.25), 7.56 = *7.32*
3x3x3: 28.11, 27.69, (42.52), 28.05, (26.86) = *27.95*
4x4x4: 2:26.08[O], (4:06.06[OP]), (2:11.15), 2:36.17[OP], 2:12.87[O] = * 2:25.04*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:05.93, DNF, DNF = *1:05.93*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *3:13.86*
PyraMinx: 14.58, (18.67), 18.27, 17.39, (12.55) = *16.75*

I really want a sub 2min time on the 4x4x4 and I thought that that 4:06.06 was going to be it, but I messed up doing the OLL parity when the timer was at 1:43.xx


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 11, 2011)

guusrs said:


> FMC: *22*



Very nice!



irontwig said:


> Nice one, I thought 26 would be good enough to win, but I guess not.



Did you know the average winner score over the last 6 comps is actually below 26 HTM ?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2011)

I’m sad to say it looks like I won’t have time for 6x6x6 or 7x7x7 BLD this week. 

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.67, 9.36, 7.80, 6.46, 6.95 = *7.47*
*3x3x3:* 25.72, 23.98, 19.19, 20.96, 19.70 = *21.55*
*4x4x4:* 1:40.30 [OP], 1:20.83, 1:30.78 [OP], 1:22.28, 1:26.69 = *1:26.58*
*5x5x5:* 2:46.96, 2:51.44, 2:30.72, 2:45.96, 2:37.18 = *2:43.37*
*6x6x6:* 5:16.60 [O], 5:13.91 [OP], 7:01.80 [O], 5:35.94 [OP], 5:00.83 [O] = *5:22.15*
*7x7x7:* 7:26.16, 7:19.52, 6:33.06, 6:56.70, 7:05.27 = *7:07.16*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 30.32, 29.94, 26.12 = *26.12*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:40.24, 3C], 1:58.78, 1:10.26 = *1:10.26*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:33.37 [4:16], 7:18.80 [3:47], 7:54.53 [3:59] = *7:18.80*
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [17:27.90, 9:41, 2E], 18:14.10 [9:58], DNF [14:41.16, 7:31, 3E 3+] = *18:14.10*
Comment: Bad; my lack of practice on big cubes seems to be catching up with me.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/2 = 2 points, 6:34.44* [4:40]
Comment: No time for a real one this week.
*3x3x3 OH:* 45.59, 43.30, 37.09, 45.94, 55.00 = *44.94*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:07.90, 1:36.30, 1:57.81, 1:47.46, 1:44.55 = *1:49.94*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:35.23, 1:15.29, 1:07.21, DNF, 1:21.95 = *1:24.16*
Comment: On the DNF, put a wrong piece in the cross and never noticed it.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *36 moves*


Spoiler



L’ B2 F’ R U R B2 L2 B’ L B’ L B2 L’ B’ L B L2 D’ B’ D B L B2 U’ B D B’ U B D L2 B’ L2 B2 D

Regular scramble: 2x2x2: L’ B2 F’ R U R
Switch to inverse: 2x2x3: D’ B2 L2 B L2 D2
Switch to regular: 3x cross: B2 L2 B’ L
Last pair: B’ L B2 L’ B’ L B L’
Pseudo OLL: L’ D’ B’ D B L B’
Last three corners: B’ U’ B D B’ U B D’
L’ L’ become L2 after last pair; B’ B’ become B2 before last 3 corners; D’ D2 become D when applying 2x2x3 inverse moves at end.


*2-4 relay:* *2:03.58* [O]
*2-5 relay:* *5:11.98* [O]
*Magic:* 16.50, 9.75, 9.97, 7.97, 9.06 = *9.59*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 4.41, 3.30, 3.46, 3.13, 5.46 = *3.72*
*Clock:* 2:10.11 [0:25], 18.28, 15.97, 21.59, 14.61 = *18.61*
*MegaMinx:* 25:30.61 [13:03], 3:21.52, 2:49.75, 2:45.75, 2:56.47 = *3:02.58*
Comment: Another nice successful megaminx BLD solve.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [2:29.90, 5E], 14.50, 14.96, 30.58, 21.05 = *22.20*
*Square-1:* DNF [6:10.65, 4:01, 3E, case IB], 35.41, 42.15 [P], 40.66 [P], 32.40 = *39.41*
*Skewb:* 4:57.15 [3:11], 12.72, 16.61, 16.97, 9.13 = *15.43*


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Nov 11, 2011)

2x2: 2.46, (1.52), 2.27, (2.52), 2.13 = 2.29
3x3: 8.66, 9.30, (9.44), 8.15, (6.90) = 8.70
4x4: 38.61, (37.86), 39.84, (43.13), 38.75 = 39.07
5x5: 1:29.38, (1:30.22), 1:27.93, (1:21.88), 1:29,38 = 1:28.90
2x2 bld: 8.47, DNF, 10.81 = 8.47
3x3 bld: DNF, 1:43.19, DNF = 1:43.19
OH: 16.81, (13.25), 14.71, (21.61), 16.55 = 16.02
MTS: 49.69, (43.28), 50,25, (56.94), 50.04 = 49.99
CL: (13.34), (19.11), 16.41, 15.21, 15.66 = 15.76
Mega: (1:46.81), 1:45.53, 1:37.13, (1:23.83), 1:41.69 = 1:41.45
Pyra: (7.97), (4.84), 7.97, 6.34, 7.06 = 7.12
SQ1: (21.16), 19.84, (18.87), 20.49, 19.55 = 19.96
skewb: 20.77, 22.96, (14.58), 21.09, (26.25) = 21.61
2-4: 57.93
2-5: 2:25.94
FMC:	31 
R2 D' L' F' L2 F2 (6) 
D L2 D' L2 B' L2 B2 D' (8) 
B2 U' B D B' U B (7) 
D F' D2 F L2 R B' L' B R' (10)


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 12, 2011)

Victor 
*2x2:* = (14.78), 12.34, (10.00), 11.03, 11.71 = *11.70*
*3x3:* 36.40, (33.85), 35.62, (54.96), 39.23 = *37.08*
*4x4:* = (2:18.96), 1:37.20, 1:46.96, (1:33.98) , 2:02.32 = *1:48.83*
Yesss! A warm up solve at 1:38 was a PB, then beaten by 1:37, then by 1:33. a great day for 4x4.
*5x5:* = 4:04.32, 3:51.40, 4:23.92, (3:35.90), (4:38.01) = *4:06.55*
*3x3 Match:* 2:00.10, 1:57.59, 1:53.31, (2:16.34), (1:40.12)= *1:57.00*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 2:59.73*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: 7:10.12*
*2x2 blindfolded:* 1:58.68, DNF, DNF = *1:58.68*


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 12, 2011)

*2x2:* 9.28, 6.17, 6.33, 5.82, 7.53 = *6.69*
*3x3:* 14.92, 12.03, 14.21, 16.89, 14.30 = *14.48*
*4x4:* 59.06, 1:09.96, 1:17.74, 1:15.85, 1:04.96 = *1:10.26*
*5x5:* 3:05.71, 2:46.67, 2:52.67, 2:40.93, 2:24.14= *2:46.76*
*3x3 one handed:* 25.82, 28.51, 32.94, 29.79, 27.63= *28.64*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *1:33.73*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *4:36.63*
*Magic:* 2.08, 1.80, 1.75, 1.72, 1.69= *1.76*
*Master Magic:* 4.83, 5.52, 5.84, 4.43, 5.56=*5.30*
*Pyraminx:* 30.65, 18.93, 16.72, 23.84, 24.50= *22.42*
*Clock:* 28.20, 32.62, 35.63, 53.64, 34.80= *34.35*


----------



## Jakube (Nov 12, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 5.00, (7.15), (3.18), 6.08, 4.32 = *5.13*
*3x3x3:* (18.24), 17.87, 16.20, 16.33, (15.47) = *16.80*
*4x4x4:* 1:03.60, 1:02.56, (54.39), 58.48, (1:18.97) = *1:01.54*
*5x5x5:] 2:07.31, 2:05.05, (2:18.16), (1:54.76), 1:59.27 = 2:03.88
6x6x6: 4:26.12, (4:26.28), (3:37.37), 4:13.57, 3:59.94 = 4:13.21
 Crazy fast single, PB I think.
7x7x7: 7:13.68, (7:55.93), (6:17.40), 6:56.52, 7:04.26 = 7:04.82
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 32.65, 29.54, DNF(24.90) = 29.54
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 1:38.64, 1:08.63, DNF(1:12.99) = 1:08.63
4x4x4 Blindfolded: DNF(5:10.41)[2:20], DNF(5:08.72)[2:24], 4:45.93[2:17] = 4:45.93
1st: off by 8 centers and 4 wings; 2nd: off by 5 centers;
5x5x5 Blindfolded: 10:20.83[4:39], 9:26.12[4:16], DNF(11:53.00)[6:00] = 9:26.12
Last one off by 2 +centers
6x6x6 Blindfolded: DNF(34:46.38)[16:09]
off by 26 centers, 4 corners, 20 centers, I must have forgot to undo a setup or something like that.
7x7x7 Blindfolded: DNF(1:04:13.91)[27:12]
Off by a lot of things: After doing m 29 centers off, 33 edges, 4 corners. Execution was very long but I had two phone calls during it.
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 15/16 in 44:04.78[26:07]
Wow, so fast, although I memoed and solved very slow. But the memo stick and there were no problems with recalling. 10th cube off by 2 flipped edges (memo mistake) and 3 corners (executed a commutator the wrong way.
3x3x3 One Handed: 26.85, (28.15), 25.75, (25.41), 25.48 = 26.02
3x3x3 With Feet: 2:08.49, 2:04.22, (2:17.13), 2:16.52, (2:01.01) = 2:09.75
3x3x3 Match the scramble: 1:07.61, (DNF(57.07)), (1:05.73), 1:08.82, 1:09.21 = 1:08.55
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 28 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: D2 R' F R2 D2 U' F' U R2 B2 F2 D2 B' L' U' F2 R U2
I used the invert scramble: U2 R' F2 U L B D2 F2 B2 R2 U' F U D2 R2 F' R D2
F2L-1: R2 U B F L F' B L (8/8) NICE
F2L: B' U' B' L U' L' U2 (7/15)
OLL: D' R' B' R B D (6/21)
off by a 3-cycle off corners, so I swiched to normal scramble and looked for insertions.
D' * B' R' B R D U2 L U L' B U B L' B' F L' F' B' U' R2
Insertion *: U' F2 U B U' F2 U B' (8/29)
Insertion cancles one move (-1/28)

Final solution: D' U' F2 U B U' F2 U B2 R' B R D U2 L U L' B U B L' B' F L' F' B' U' R2 (28)


2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:37.98
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:57.55
MegaMinx: (4:36.29), (3:40.44), 4:28.17, 3:47.45, 3:59.07 = 4:04.90
First solves since months.
PyraMinx: (12.92+), (6.13), 12.35, 11.81, 10.81 = 11.65
Square-1: 1:12.07, 50.14, (2:08.86), 1:19.58, (47.13) = 1:07.26
3rd solve: I had a pop during Parity *


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 12, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> 5x5x5: 2:01.46 - 1:55.37 - (1:50.64) - 2:03.07 - (2:14.59) = 1:59.97
> 2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:39.45
> 2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: *2:42.54*


This doesn't look right...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 13, 2011)

Perhaps final results(?), congratulations Cornelius, Evan and Mats V!

*2x2x2*(42)

 1.88 RCTACameron
 2.13 AnsonL
 2.20 Yes, We Can!
 2.29 Mvcuber12
 2.43 SimonWestlund
 2.94 asiahyoo1997
 3.38 yoinneroid
 3.44 emolover
 3.55 Evan Liu
 3.77 CuberMan
 4.02 Edmund
 4.33 mycube
 4.69 Kamil Fiedoruk
 4.80 Kian
 4.85 Ezy Ryder
 4.89 Tim Reynolds
 5.07 jla
 5.13 Jakube
 5.27 Alcuber
 5.29 Krag
 5.34 Hershey
 5.41 Zane_C
 5.44 marcobelotti
 5.48 Thunderbolt
 5.74 MaeLSTRoM
 5.88 WTF2L?
 6.30 TheZenith27
 6.48 Yttrium
 6.68 danthecuber
 6.72 aronpm
 6.99 phantom_thief
 7.32 Schmidt
 7.43 Yuxuibbs
 7.47 Mike Hughey
 7.57 brandbest1
 7.93 rona3
 8.57 Selkie
 8.69 ilham ridhwan
 9.41 nekosensei
 11.69 vlarsen
 16.85 MatsBergsten
 21.08 Moops
*3x3x3 *(48)

 8.70 Mvcuber12
 9.13 AnsonL
 9.44 asiahyoo1997
 9.48 SimonWestlund
 10.47 Yes, We Can!
 10.55 Hyprul 9-ty2
 11.23 amostay2004
 11.30 CuberMan
 11.55 yoinneroid
 12.40 ManasijV
 12.93 Evan Liu
 13.07 Zane_C
 13.45 Tim Reynolds
 13.74 Elliot
 13.76 aronpm
 14.15 emolover
 14.42 RCTACameron
 14.48 danthecuber
 14.60 Kian
 15.06 Ezy Ryder
 15.16 Hershey
 15.38 Yuxuibbs
 15.45 mycube
 16.80 Jakube
 17.10 phantom_thief
 17.33 MaeLSTRoM
 17.54 ilham ridhwan
 18.52 WTF2L?
 18.81 jla
 19.10 r_517
 19.44 okayama
 19.74 Yttrium
 19.97 TheZenith27
 20.07 Selkie
 20.09 Jaycee
 20.39 Krag
 21.55 Mike Hughey
 21.94 marcobelotti
 22.77 Divineskulls
 22.93 wontolla
 22.95 brandbest1
 24.70 rona3
 27.95 Schmidt
 29.64 Alcuber
 30.93 Kamil Fiedoruk
 37.08 vlarsen
 45.96 MatsBergsten
 50.99 Moops
*4x4x4*(33)

 39.07 Mvcuber12
 42.39 AnsonL
 42.59 yoinneroid
 43.55 SimonWestlund
 46.08 asiahyoo1997
 48.22 Yes, We Can!
 49.46 CuberMan
 52.50 Evan Liu
 1:01.55 Jakube
 1:02.47 Zane_C
 1:09.21 emolover
 1:10.26 danthecuber
 1:11.55 Tim Reynolds
 1:13.30 MaeLSTRoM
 1:14.31 RCTACameron
 1:19.31 Hershey
 1:21.63 WTF2L?
 1:21.73 marcobelotti
 1:23.40 aronpm
 1:26.58 Mike Hughey
 1:27.70 TheZenith27
 1:28.10 Ezy Ryder
 1:28.50 Selkie
 1:30.46 mycube
 1:33.99 Yttrium
 1:40.36 wontolla
 1:48.83 vlarsen
 1:57.75 jla
 2:03.13 Krag
 2:25.04 Schmidt
 2:47.96 MatsBergsten
 5:57.15 Moops
 DNF brandbest1
*5x5x5*(29)

 1:15.61 asiahyoo1997
 1:20.80 SimonWestlund
 1:21.22 AnsonL
 1:22.76 Yes, We Can!
 1:24.76 yoinneroid
 1:28.77 Mvcuber12
 1:38.10 CuberMan
 1:38.95 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:48.38 Tim Reynolds
 1:50.43 emolover
 1:56.73 Evan Liu
 1:59.97 MaeLSTRoM
 2:18.66 RCTACameron
 2:22.27 aronpm
 2:23.33 mycube
 2:26.70 Ezy Ryder
 2:31.07 Zane_C
 2:31.23 WTF2L?
 2:43.37 Mike Hughey
 2:46.46 TheZenith27
 2:46.76 danthecuber
 2:50.36 Yttrium
 3:04.07 Selkie
 3:29.09 rona3
 3:36.16 Krag
 4:06.55 vlarsen
 4:13.43 nekosensei
 5:44.29 MatsBergsten
 DNF brandbest1
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:34.71 asiahyoo1997
 2:44.70 SimonWestlund
 3:11.67 Yes, We Can!
 3:49.30 MaeLSTRoM
 3:52.63 Evan Liu
 4:13.21 Jakube
 4:29.42 mycube
 4:49.50 Ezy Ryder
 5:17.08 larf
 5:22.15 Mike Hughey
 5:43.29 Selkie
 6:10.02 Yttrium
10:28.93 RCTACameron
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:00.94 asiahyoo1997
 6:01.26 MaeLSTRoM
 6:51.85 Evan Liu
 7:02.63 mycube
 7:04.82 Jakube
 7:07.16 Mike Hughey
 7:48.58 wontolla
10:51.99 Yttrium
12:59.80 Selkie
13:27.22 RCTACameron
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*3x3 one handed*(37)

 14.36 AnsonL
 15.65 asiahyoo1997
 16.02 Mvcuber12
 16.77 Hyprul 9-ty2
 17.82 Yes, We Can!
 18.55 yoinneroid
 19.37 SimonWestlund
 19.38 Elliot
 20.66 CuberMan
 22.93 amostay2004
 23.10 ManasijV
 26.03 Jakube
 26.59 RCTACameron
 26.66 aronpm
 27.34 Ezy Ryder
 28.34 Zane_C
 28.64 danthecuber
 29.46 Evan Liu
 29.62 MaeLSTRoM
 29.93 mycube
 31.80 ilham ridhwan
 31.86 emolover
 32.05 jla
 32.49 Tim Reynolds
 32.90 WTF2L?
 35.66 Yuxuibbs
 41.16 TheZenith27
 42.61 Divineskulls
 43.24 Yttrium
 44.94 Mike Hughey
 48.72 marcobelotti
 49.26 Selkie
 57.36 rona3
 59.04 brandbest1
 1:03.37 nekosensei
 1:34.99 Alcuber
 1:55.52 Moops
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:36.67 ilham ridhwan
 1:49.94 Mike Hughey
 2:09.74 Jakube
 2:51.25 yoinneroid
 3:27.66 jla
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(26)

 6.66 AnsonL
 8.47 Mvcuber12
 8.53 RCTACameron
 9.35 Evan Liu
 10.00 aronpm
 13.22 Zane_C
 13.41 SimonWestlund
 15.71 asiahyoo1997
 24.73 Yes, We Can!
 26.12 Mike Hughey
 26.17 MatsBergsten
 29.54 Jakube
 30.09 marcobelotti
 38.22 CuberMan
 46.94 yoinneroid
 54.69 Ezy Ryder
 57.18 Yttrium
 1:01.62 Krag
 1:05.93 Schmidt
 1:07.46 nekosensei
 1:58.68 vlarsen
 2:52.85 brandbest1
 3:14.11 Moops
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF jla
 DNF Alcuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(24)

 23.96 aronpm
 35.80 Zane_C
 47.36 amostay2004
 1:04.87 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:08.57 Yes, We Can!
 1:08.63 Jakube
 1:10.26 Mike Hughey
 1:14.83 ManasijV
 1:16.37 SimonWestlund
 1:43.19 Mvcuber12
 2:03.55 MatsBergsten
 2:24.27 AnsonL
 3:23.80 Evan Liu
 3:39.66 Krag
 3:41.78 asiahyoo1997
 3:49.45 yoinneroid
 4:12.11 Yttrium
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF WTF2L?
 DNF Ezy Ryder
 DNF Alcuber
 DNF marcobelotti
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF RCTACameron
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 4:45.93 Jakube
 6:11.05 MatsBergsten
 6:57.63 SimonWestlund
 7:18.80 Mike Hughey
11:58.59 Yes, We Can!
17:52.32 Yttrium
 DNF yoinneroid
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 9:26.12 Jakube
 9:51.49 Zane_C
18:14.10 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

32:34.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Jakube
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(9)

22/25 (53:31)  Zane_C
15/16 (44:04)  Jakube
7/8 (35:15)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 6:34)  Mike Hughey
2/3 ( 8:00)  Yes, We Can!
1/2 ( 6:45)  Evan Liu
1/2 (11:43)  yoinneroid
0/2 ( 9:04)  CuberMan
0/6 (51:00)  marcobelotti
*3x3 Match the scramble*(12)

 48.54 AnsonL
 49.91 Mvcuber12
 1:08.55 Jakube
 1:09.70 Evan Liu
 1:17.08 Zane_C
 1:19.27 Yes, We Can!
 1:24.16 Mike Hughey
 1:25.69 asiahyoo1997
 1:57.00 vlarsen
 2:27.64 RCTACameron
 3:03.02 TheZenith27
 DNF aronpm
*2-3-4 Relay*(29)

 52.54 AnsonL
 57.93 Mvcuber12
 1:00.52 SimonWestlund
 1:02.31 asiahyoo1997
 1:03.09 yoinneroid
 1:08.72 Yes, We Can!
 1:12.21 CuberMan
 1:13.42 Evan Liu
 1:30.74 Zane_C
 1:31.64 Hershey
 1:33.73 danthecuber
 1:34.46 aronpm
 1:35.44 emolover
 1:37.98 Jakube
 1:39.45 MaeLSTRoM
 1:47.34 RCTACameron
 1:48.83 WTF2L?
 1:53.39 Krag
 1:59.22 Yttrium
 1:59.66 TheZenith27
 2:00.65 mycube
 2:03.58 Mike Hughey
 2:03.92 Selkie
 2:30.90 brandbest1
 2:50.91 jla
 2:59.73 vlarsen
 3:13.86 Schmidt
 4:14.42 MatsBergsten
 6:14.68 Moops
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(23)

 2:13.22 asiahyoo1997
 2:25.94 Mvcuber12
 2:27.95 SimonWestlund
 2:37.57 Yes, We Can!
 2:39.72 yoinneroid
 3:15.09 Evan Liu
 3:15.31 CuberMan
 3:37.76 emolover
 3:42.54 MaeLSTRoM
 3:57.55 Jakube
 4:09.52 RCTACameron
 4:29.14 aronpm
 4:36.44 mycube
 4:36.63 danthecuber
 4:45.69 Zane_C
 4:53.21 Yttrium
 5:11.98 Mike Hughey
 5:15.46 WTF2L?
 5:47.96 Krag
 5:53.76 Selkie
 5:59.20 brandbest1
 7:10.12 vlarsen
 8:13.84 jla
*Magic*(18)

 1.32 Divineskulls
 1.32 ilham ridhwan
 1.34 Evan Liu
 1.37 Kamil Fiedoruk
 1.50 Yuxuibbs
 1.64 emolover
 1.74 brandbest1
 1.76 danthecuber
 1.77 Yes, We Can!
 1.88 asiahyoo1997
 2.10 MaeLSTRoM
 2.18 Alcuber
 2.29 jla
 2.40 Selkie
 2.58 yoinneroid
 2.82 Ezy Ryder
 9.59 Mike Hughey
 DNF TheZenith27
*Master Magic*(10)

 2.63 Evan Liu
 2.64 Kamil Fiedoruk
 2.73 ilham ridhwan
 3.72 Mike Hughey
 3.83 yoinneroid
 4.88 MaeLSTRoM
 5.18 Yes, We Can!
 5.30 danthecuber
 6.00 Selkie
 6.68 Alcuber
*Skewb*(6)

 8.05 MaeLSTRoM
 15.43 Mike Hughey
 21.59 Alcuber
 21.61 Mvcuber12
 25.50 Yes, We Can!
 51.92 RCTACameron
*Clock*(18)

 5.93 r_517
 8.06 larf
 10.92 yoinneroid
 12.84 Evan Liu
 13.02 emolover
 15.76 Mvcuber12
 16.01 Selkie
 17.67 Zane_C
 18.15 ilham ridhwan
 18.61 Mike Hughey
 18.85 aronpm
 19.47 MaeLSTRoM
 20.01 Yttrium
 20.71 CuberMan
 24.08 Yes, We Can!
 34.35 danthecuber
 48.78 Alcuber
 DNF RCTACameron
*Pyraminx*(30)

 5.24 SimonWestlund
 6.07 Evan Liu
 6.11 emolover
 6.40 WTF2L?
 7.12 Mvcuber12
 7.40 asiahyoo1997
 7.64 Kamil Fiedoruk
 7.68 AnsonL
 7.70 MaeLSTRoM
 7.92 Yes, We Can!
 8.14 Alcuber
 8.33 Thunderbolt
 8.40 yoinneroid
 10.98 jla
 11.25 Zane_C
 11.34 RCTACameron
 11.45 Kian
 11.66 Jakube
 13.17 CuberMan
 14.06 mycube
 14.35 Yuxuibbs
 16.75 Schmidt
 17.02 Krag
 17.31 rona3
 19.55 brandbest1
 21.54 aronpm
 22.20 Mike Hughey
 22.42 danthecuber
 28.33 Selkie
 1:00.42 Moops
*Megaminx*(16)

 50.51 SimonWestlund
 1:33.01 MaeLSTRoM
 1:33.99 marcobelotti
 1:41.45 Mvcuber12
 1:49.85 Evan Liu
 1:53.00 emolover
 2:05.30 yoinneroid
 2:23.95 Yes, We Can!
 2:29.64 jla
 2:57.26 mycube
 3:02.58 Mike Hughey
 3:18.88 aronpm
 4:04.90 Jakube
 4:39.28 Selkie
 5:04.18 okayama
 5:48.06 RCTACameron
*Square-1*(13)

 19.96 Mvcuber12
 25.83 AnsonL
 28.79 Evan Liu
 35.09 emolover
 35.42 Yes, We Can!
 38.96 yoinneroid
 39.41 Mike Hughey
 46.06 jla
 1:04.20 MaeLSTRoM
 1:07.26 Jakube
 1:15.63 Selkie
 1:33.04 brandbest1
 1:54.38 RCTACameron
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

22 guusrs
26 irontwig
28 Jakube
30 okayama
31 Mvcuber12
33 Cubenovice
36 Mike Hughey
37 Evan Liu
37 Yes, We Can!
39 Jaycee
39 Zane_C
40 Krag
42 wontolla
42 RCTACameron
46 yoinneroid

*Contest results*

441 Yes, We Can!
423 Evan Liu
417 Mvcuber12
391 Jakube
372 yoinneroid
369 asiahyoo1997
369 SimonWestlund
355 Zane_C
337 AnsonL
286 RCTACameron
286 Mike Hughey
272 emolover
272 MaeLSTRoM
268 CuberMan
240 aronpm
195 mycube
175 danthecuber
162 Yttrium
157 WTF2L?
155 Ezy Ryder
149 jla
141 MatsBergsten
139 Selkie
137 Hyprul 9-ty2
137 Tim Reynolds
134 Krag
124 marcobelotti
104 amostay2004
104 TheZenith27
103 ilham ridhwan
99 Hershey
95 ManasijV
91 Alcuber
91 Kamil Fiedoruk
89 brandbest1
85 Yuxuibbs
80 Kian
72 Elliot
59 vlarsen
57 Schmidt
49 wontolla
49 okayama
48 rona3
46 Divineskulls
42 r_517
42 Thunderbolt
41 phantom_thief
34 Edmund
33 Jaycee
31 Moops
31 nekosensei
30 larf
25 guusrs
24 irontwig
20 Cubenovice


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Nov 13, 2011)

Why don't have me?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 13, 2011)

asiahyoo1997 said:


> Why don't have me?



Sorry, I don't really know. Neither you nor Jaycee were in the results.
He and you have the first two posts, sometime the programs skips the
first (and this time also the next) post.

I have entered your results now. Congratulations to a lots of points and good results .


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome  I think that's the first time ever I won. Also the first time in like 1,5 years I tried to really get a good ranking. 
Now I'll only do the events that I like


----------



## mycube (Nov 13, 2011)

Getting more and more points  Hope that the next time it´ll be over 200 points


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 13, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> This doesn't look right...


 
Ooops, that should have been 3:42.54

Mats, can you change that please. Sorry


----------



## Hershey (Nov 13, 2011)

Why was I DNFed in 2x2 and 4x4, and why wasn't I counted in 3x3?


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 13, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Why was I DNFed in 2x2 and 4x4, and why wasn't I counted in 3x3?


You need to put down all five times of the average. The program reads your post as having only one time for all three of those events, and four DNF/DNS. You can also put down the same number (your average) five times if you don't remember the individual times.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 16, 2011)

where's my master magic results?

EDIT: never mind, seems too old to talk about.


----------

